# Vergammeltes GT Karakoram (all terra )



## gmozi (25. Dezember 2006)

Hiho ... hab heute Morgen per Zufall nen relativ vergammeltes *GT Karakoram* in meinen Keller stellen können, und weiss nun noch nicht was ich damit anstelle. Scheint eine komplette Deore LX Gruppe zu haben und nur ne Starrgabel, was ja kein Nachteil ist  Trotz oder Aufgrund des CroMo Rahmens ist es aber recht leicht.
RH und ORL habe ich noch nicht messen können, da das Weihnachtsessen wartet 

Die Frage ist nun .. schmeiss ich es weg, oder bau ich irgendwas draus  
Eventuell kann ich es auch als Ersatzteilspender für meine Tourenmühle hernehmen.

Werd heute Nachmittag mal ein paar Bilder machen und posten.


----------



## kingmoe (25. Dezember 2006)

Auf diese Frage wirst du in einem GT-Forum natürlich nur ein Antwort bekommen: Bau es auf!

 

Foto wäre gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (25. Dezember 2006)

Kuckst du in mein Profil 

Fahre ein 93 er Karakoram mit ursprünglich rein LX Ausstattung (inwzischen mit ein paar älteren XT Teilen "veredelt") seit 1994 und gebe es nach wie vor nicht her. Das Bike hat eine klasse Geometrie . Ich sitze besser drauf als auf meinem 3 Jahren alten Kinesis. 

Natürlich schmeisst man so etwas nicht weg. Ich nutze es überwiegend für die Stadt, hatte es aber letztes Jahr auch im Urlaub dabei und bin mal wieder Gelände damit gefahren. Und, welch Überraschung: man kann auch mit einem Starrbike im Gelände fahren 

Wenn du Fragen hast: melden !

Gruss und frohe Weihnachten
Tvaellen


----------



## versus (25. Dezember 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Kuckst du in mein Profil



achtung off topic: 
hab in deinem profil zwar kein karakoram, aber bilder vom felsenpfad in rodalben gefunden! wie kommt man denn von erfurt auf die idee nach rodalben zum radfahren zu gehen ???
mein absoluter lieblingstrail


----------



## gmozi (25. Dezember 2006)

^^ Hehe .. ging mir gerade genauso .. hab kein Karakoram gefunden. Leider hat auch gerade der Akku meiner Cam schlapp gemacht, sodaß ich nur nen paar Bilderchen machen konnte:

















An den meisten Stellen ist nur Flugrost und dieser hässliche rote Lack der wirklich stört. Ich denke nach dem Zerlegen, und einer gründlichen Reinigung könnte ich den Rahmen eventuell neu lackieren oder pulvern lassen.
Also normales Stadtbike wird es auf jeden Fall reichen.
Ist definitiv ne noch gut erhaltene Deore LX Gruppe aus bisher unbestimmtem Jahr 

Erst mal Akkus laden ...

Hmpf .. hab auch vergessen mal das Oberrohr und die Rahmenhöhe zu messen ...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (25. Dezember 2006)

> An den meisten Stellen ist nur Flugrost und dieser hässliche rote Lack der wirklich stört.



Toller Fund, hätte ich auch gerne  

Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, warum so viele Fahrraddiebe die Bikes mit Farbe besprühen? Damit es ihnen nicht auch geklaut werden? Oder entspringt es einfach nur kranken Hirnen?
Zumal ja besprühte Bikes durch die Tatsache, daß Diebe schienbar gerne mit Farbe rumplempern, ja erst recht verdächtig wirken.
(Komplettlackierung hätte ich ja noch irgendwie verstanden, auch wenn es Bolschweismus ist...)


----------



## versus (25. Dezember 2006)

na das sieht doch schick aus - vielleicht bekommst du den lack auch so wieder hinpoliert ohne neu pulvern zu müssen.

@effendi sahib: wasn bolschweismus ;-)


----------



## jedinightmare (25. Dezember 2006)

Hmmm. falls Du wirklich mit dem Gedanken spielst, das Teil zu verkaufen, hier mein sehr weihnachtlicher Alternativvorschlag: Bau es auf. Die Teile die fehlen könnte ja jeder hier spenden. Und dann versteigern wir es meistbietend und spenden die Flocken. 
Vielleicht beteiligen sich ja die mtb-news-macher dabei und sponsorn nen paar Aufkleber und T-Shirts. Ich könnte bestimmt auch noch nen paar Teile auftreiben, und ein Hilfsprojekt, dem wir die Kohle zugute kommen lassen können, findet sich bestimmt auch.


----------



## tvaellen (26. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> achtung off topic:
> hab in deinem profil zwar kein karakoram, aber bilder vom felsenpfad in rodalben gefunden! wie kommt man denn von erfurt auf die idee nach rodalben zum radfahren zu gehen ???
> mein absoluter lieblingstrail



Vielleicht deshalb, weil man gebürtiger Bärmesenser ist ? 
Bin in PS geboren und habe dort über 25 Jahre gelebt. Vor etwas mehr als 10 Jahren bin ich dann zwar in den "Osten" ausgewandert, aber ich habe nach wie vor viele Connections in die Pfalz und bin oft "dähääääm" 

Trotzdem bin ich mit nomedoro im Herbst den Felsenpfad *das erste Mal* gefahren. Bislang kannte ich nur Teilstrecken im Bereich Sommerwald. Aber das war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal 

Gruss
Tvaellen

Edit: stimmt, die Bilder vom GT habe ich neulich mal gelöscht. Ich stelle sie die Tage wieder rein.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2006)

Einmal eine ordentliche Grundreinigung (Felgenflanken mit ´nem Glitzi-Schwamm), bewegliche Teile ölen, fetten und einstellen und das sollte alles wieder gut funktionieren. Den roten Lack solltest du auf jeden Fall mit Verdünner oder sogar Spiritus wieder abbekommen. Neu lackieren kannst du dir sicher sparen.


----------



## gmozi (26. Dezember 2006)

Moinsen, danker erst mal für die Antworten.
Neu lackieren wird wohl ein Muss sein. Wie gesagt war ja der Akku der Cam leer, sodaß ich die Kratzer nicht knipsen konnte. Davon sind nämlich einige vorhanden  Und eben diese Kratzer brauchen unbedingt eine Behandlung.

Ist es möglich Infos zu dem original Farbton zu bekommen? Und wie siehts mit Aufklebersets aus? Wäre ja schön was das Bike später so ähnlich aussieht wiebeim Verkauf damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (26. Dezember 2006)

Schoene Aufgabe fuer diese Tage. Viel Spass und lass sehen wenn's fertig ist.
Finde uebriges auch die Idee mit der Versteigerung fuer nen guten Zweck eine verdammt Gute.

Vielleicht laesst sich da ja was machen.

oliversen


----------



## gmozi (26. Dezember 2006)

^^ Ansich ne gute Idee, muss aber erst mal mit mein Schatzi sprechen was sie dazu sagt. Sie hatte schon Interesse an dem Bike bekundet nur noch keine Zeit gehabt es sich anzusehen. Nachtdienst halt 

Hab gerade mal das VR ausgebaut und sauber gemacht. Wenn das alles so versifft ist, wird das nen riesen "Spass" omg.

VR:
Deore LX Nabe ( HB-M564 )
Speichen kein Plan.
Mavic 238 Felge

Das VR ist schon mal ( ausser dem Siff ) in nem sehr guten Zustand. Lager ist noch Top, keine Unwucht, und die Speichenspannung ist auch ok.
Nur den Schnellspanner muss ich austauschen.
Gewicht liegt bei 840 Gramm   ( Ohne Reifen usw. )


----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2006)

Aufkleber macht dir Tomasius gegen einen fairen Preis. Wenn du lackieren willst, lass den Rahmen gleich sandstrahlen pulvern. Ist billiger und widerstandsfähiger. Ich würde einfach eine Farbe nach dem Gusto deiner Perle nehmen ;-)


----------



## gmozi (26. Dezember 2006)

So .. .. denke ich werde die Felgen usw. später noch mal mit Politur behandeln, denn auch mit Akopads? ist das VR nicht 100% sauber geworden.

Sieht aber im Vergleich zu vorher schon seeehr gut aus 

Vorher:




Nacher:




Komplettes VR:




Hab im Keller noch nen paar nahezu ungebrauchte Richey Z-Max gefunden, die ich wohl fürs Bike nehmen werde, denn die aktuelle Bereifung kann man vergessen. Schon recht spröde das Material


----------



## kingmoe (26. Dezember 2006)

gmozi schrieb:


> So .. .. denke ich werde die Felgen usw. später noch mal mit Politur behandeln, denn auch mit Akopads?



Das sieht doch schon gut aus. Den o.g. Glitzi-/Topfschwamm nur für die Bremsflanken nehmen! Den Rest der Felge kannst du tatsächlich mit Politur (Achtung, dauert und macht ´ne schöne Sauerei) reinigen/polieren.


----------



## gmozi (27. Dezember 2006)

Hat zufällig jemand ne gute Idee wie ich die geriffelten Hörnchen sauber bekomme? Dieser fiese rote Lack ist dort mit AKO-Pads nicht wegzubekommen.

Problem Nummer 2 .... ich bekomm die Sattelstütze nicht raus 
Hab nun erst mal so "Rostlöser" Zeugs druff gesprüht und lass es was einwirken.
Frag mich wirklich wie man ne Stütze + Reduzierhülse so festbacken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (27. Dezember 2006)

Hörnchen mit Nitro-Verdünnung / Pinselreiniger abreiben. Wenn du nicht unbedingt die mit GT-Label behalten willst: Neue kosten fast nix.

Stütze ist festgerostet, sieht man ja auf dem Bild. Das kann lange dauern und fordert Geduld. Immer wieder mit Rostlöser/WD40 spülen, auch von unten. Lager raus, Rad auf den Kopf stellen und Sitzrohr fluten. Manche schwören auf Cola (kein Scherz).

Hast du einen Schraubstock?! Dann kannst du da die Stütze (die muss eh neu) einspannen und den Rahmen als Hebel benutzen.


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Stütze ist festgerostet, sieht man ja auf dem Bild. Das kann lange dauern und fordert Geduld. Immer wieder mit Rostlöser/WD40 spülen, auch von unten. Lager raus, Rad auf den Kopf stellen und Sitzrohr fluten. Manche schwören auf Cola (kein Scherz).
> 
> Hast du einen Schraubstock?! Dann kannst du da die Stütze (die muss eh neu) einspannen und den Rahmen als Hebel benutzen.



bei stahl in stahl würde ich erst mal eine ausgiebige wd-40 (o.ä.) kur empfehlen. nur bei alu in stahl kann man getrost gleich grob werden


----------



## gmozi (27. Dezember 2006)

Jop ... werd gleich noch mal das WD-40 zum Einsatz bringen und das über Nacht wirken lassen.

Habe gerade eben feststellen müssen, dass wohl ein komplett neues HR fällig ist. Hat wohl mal nen ziemlichen Schlag abbekommen und daher ne fiese Unwucht ... denke nicht dass sich nen neu zentrieren üerhaupt noch lohnt.
Nen Deore / ZAC19 HR bekommt man ja quasi an jeder Ecke


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2006)

wenn möglich solltest du die stütze von beiden seiten (innenlager raus und von unten ins sitzrohr sprühen) einsoßen. 
falls es nicht klappt mal mehrere tage hintereinander immer wieder feste druff mit dem zeuch...


----------



## gmozi (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich werd mal versuchen möglichst gute Fotos von den Aufklebern zu machen, und mich dann an entsprechende Stelle ( wer war das nochmal ?? ) zu wenden.

Werde das Bike wohl ( wie mein Dirtbike ) in Schwarz/Weiss aufbauen.


----------



## gmozi (15. Januar 2007)

Ja, es ist einige Zeit vergangen ... gab ja auch viel zu feiern, aber so langsam wirds was 

Rahmen ist quasi "fast" lackierfertig .. hab da nur noch das ein oder andere Problem 

Mal so nebenbei .. kann mir mal jemand eine 100% zuverlässige Aussage bezüglich des Sattelstützenmaßes machen? Hab leider (noch) nicht die Möglichkeit das wirklich genau zu messen und mit nem Lineal komme ich auf ~28mm im Durchmesser?!?

Ebenso habe ich ein Problem damit das Innenlager raus zu bekommen. Hab passendes Werkzeug, aber irgendwie ist es einfach zu fest um es alleine loszubekommen  Werd morgen mal den Nachbarn um Hilfe bitten.

JA, ich hab in die richtige Richtung geschraubt, oder es zumindest versucht


----------



## cleiende (15. Januar 2007)

Bei Tchibo gibt es derzeit ne Schieblehre für 9,99. Sollte Für Deine Zwecke genau genug sein und sowas kann man immer gebrauchen. Du wirst auf Deine Frage sicher 3 verschiedene Antworten bekommen, denn ab und an wurden auch innerhalb eines Jahrgangs die Durchmesser verändert.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## Kruko (16. Januar 2007)

Was für ein Tretlager-Typ ist denn eingebaut?? 

Für ein Cartridge-Lager kann ich Dir folgenden Lösungsvorschlag machen.

Das Tretlagerwerkzeug am besten mit einer Schraubzwinge bzw. mit einer Schraube an der Welle fixieren (hängt ein bischen von Deinem Werkzeug ab). Danach kannst Du das ganze demontieren ohne dass das Werkzeug abrutscht. Falls es sich noch nicht lösen sollte, leichte Schläge mit dem Hammer auf den Hebel Deines Werkzeuges. Wirkt wie ein Schlagschrauber.

Falls Du noch die alte Variante mit dem Konterring drin hast, musst Du ähnlich vorgehen. Den Konterring zur Not ein wenig aufsägen und dann mit einem Meißel sprengen.


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ebenso habe ich ein Problem damit das Innenlager raus zu bekommen. Hab passendes Werkzeug, aber irgendwie ist es einfach zu fest um es alleine loszubekommen  Werd morgen mal den Nachbarn um Hilfe bitten.
> 
> JA, ich hab in die richtige Richtung geschraubt, oder es zumindest versucht



mein tipp: leih dir ein park tool vom radladen, oder lass dir das innenlager von einem radladen rausmachen der richtiges profi-werkzeug hat.
ich hatte auch mal eins, das mit meinem (eigentlich gar nicht so schlechten) werkzeug nicht raus zu bekommen war. 
kurz bevor ich dann die verzahnung vollends verhunzt habe bin ich in den radladen meines vertrauens und habe das ding mit einem park tool (das fest am olager verspannt wird und somit nicht abrutschen kann) raus bekommen - allerdings zu zweit und mit verlängerung ;-)
wenn die verzahnung der schale vom mehrfachen abrutschen erst mal beschädigt ist, hast du ein richtiges problem.

viel erfolg !


----------



## gmozi (16. Januar 2007)

Habs nun doch hinbekommen ohne etwas zu beschädigen.
Ne gut 80cm lange Verlängerung auf die Knarre gesteckt, und schon hatte ich genug Hebelwirkung 

Dem konnte auch das festgemoderte Innenlager nichts mehr entgegensetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (16. Januar 2007)

gewaltig ist des Schlossers Kraft,
wenn er mit dem langen Hebel schafft!


----------



## gmozi (18. Januar 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> gewaltig ist des Schlossers Kraft,
> wenn er mit dem langen Hebel schafft!



Hehe, so sieht es aus 

Rahmen und Gabel sind mittlerweile grundiert.
Da man bei dem Sturm hier eh nichts machen kann, außer im sicheren Keller zu hocken, werde ich mal schauen, was ich heute noch "vorbereiten" kann.


----------



## kingmoe (18. Januar 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Hehe, so sieht es aus
> 
> Rahmen und Gabel sind mittlerweile grundiert.



...und das war Absicht, dass die Lagerschalen mit grundiert wurden


----------



## gmozi (18. Januar 2007)

^^ Ja war Absicht. Die hatten von Aussen her schon etwas gelitten, sind aber von Innen noch Top in Ordnung, sodass ich keinen neuen Steuersatz kaufen und einbauen brauche.
Ist für mich eine zufriedenstellende Lösung.


----------



## gmozi (21. Januar 2007)

Jippi ... Gabel ist soweit schon mal fertig 

Nun muss nur noch der Rahmen fertig werden und schon kann das Bike wieder zusammen gebaut werden  Naja und danach gehts direkt weiter mit dem Bike für meine Cousine ...


----------



## Janikulus (21. Januar 2007)

ich würde dir aber noch raten den Schaft der Gabel zu säubern (Lack runter) bevor du sie wieder montierst. Der Konus wird mit dem Lack nie richtig sitzen, und den Vorbau über den lackierten schaft zu schieben wird auch nicht so lustig. Man betrachte hier auch die Sicherheit von dem ganzen Zusammenbau.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## gmozi (24. Januar 2007)

^^ Ist bereits geschehen. Gabelkonus ist auch schon druff und sitzt super.
Leider ist das GT nicht meine einzige Baustelle ( Wohnzimmer .. Bike fürn Freund und für Cousine ) sonst wäre es sicher schon längst fertig.

Naja mal sehen, ist ja nun eh erst mal nackig kalt hier, und daher kein Wetter für meiner Einer.


----------



## gmozi (29. Januar 2007)

So mal ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Status:













Naja .. Radel bekommt halt wieder ne halbe Deore LX Ausstattung verpasst, die Ritchey Z-Max bleiben drauf. 3/9 Schaltung mit Deore Shiftern, Hayes MX Bremshebeln und Deore LX V-Brake.


----------

